# Making Epoxy



## slappy (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how epoxy is made?  Is it possible to make your own by mixing commonly found things together?


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 25, 2008)

Only if you happen to have a well-stocked laboratory, or your own petrochemical company...

--Bushytails


----------



## quesodude (Dec 1, 2008)

There's no two things you can just mix together to get glue from household items?


----------



## Bushytails (Dec 3, 2008)

Glue, perhaps.  Look up recipes for stamp glue, etc.  Epoxy, or anything else undergoing useful polymerization, is highly unlikely.

--Bushytails


----------

